# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  کار باida pro کمکم کنید تو را خدا

## elnaz_banamenevis

سلام .لطفا کمک کنید.
چه طوری می تونم یه exe فایل 16 بیتی رو با ida pro بازکنم که error نداشته باشه. چه تنظیمات اولیه ای نیاز داره؟
حتی زمانی که برنامه notpade را با ida باز می کنم در برنامه خطا هایی دارد.آیا تنظیمات خاصی داره؟آیا باید با پردازنده خاصی بازکرد؟(8086 یا 80486 یا.....؟)
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.
فایلی که فرستادم بخشی از خطاهای notpade بازشده در ida ست.

----------

